# Артропластика



## Alex.sib (23 Фев 2012)

Добрый день!
Уважаемые врачи и соратники по борьбе с остеохндрозом, хотелось бы обсудить плюсы и минусы имплантации межпозвоночных дисков. Показания, противопоказания, модели имплантантов (M6, prodisc  и т.д.), подводные камни данного направления и перспективу и возможно ретроспективу.
Сам думаю что сохранение биомеханики позвоночника основное преимущество данного напровления, и если говоить о поясничном отделе , то передний доступ как мне кажется  удобнее и более безопаснее, опять же нет спаек. нет риска повредить нерв и так далее... единственное что настораживает это оссификация, те на сколько я смог вникнуть, это значит что позвонки все равно , рано или поздно срастуться.
Особенно хотелось бы услышать мнение уважаемых врачей.

P.S. жаль что направление новое и статистики как таковой нет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (13 Мар 2012)

Alex.sib написал(а):


> P.S. жаль что направление новое и статистики как таковой нет.


 
http://www.getadr.com/ADR Study.asp


----------

